# Worst walk ever



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

My well behaved pup has seriously turned into a stroppy teenager 
Today I accompanied my boyfriend on the walk because I left work a little early. Being in the North West, in the middle of an Amber rain weather warning it was peeing it down, like walking under a waterfall...
Anyway, we were walking along and a group of lads walked past kicking a football. Vincent is OBSESSED with balls, so started playing with it. Initally it was really cute, Vincent looked like he was playing football and the lads all thought it was cute. By this point me and Dan always start walking away shouting for Vincent which normally pulls him away. This time though he would not leave the boys alone. The lad with the ball picked it up and started running away alongside the reservoir front and Vincent chases him. I don't blame the lad for doing this but he flings the ball over his shoulder into a bush to stop Vincent chasing him and Vincent legs it off after the ball. At this point we are both screaming for Vincent to come back and so worried, the reservoir is seriously high at the moment so we were worried Vincent could slip in. After searching for him one of the lads pops up with the ball and Vincent close by  Vincent was put straight on the lead and got the loudest BAD DOG from us ever. Suffice to say he wasn't allowed off the lead for the rest of the walk and did not get any treats.

I am still soooooo mad about it all, not at the boys, but at Vincents blind obsession with balls. Similar things have happend when he's seen the ball and just runs off after it. We don't know how to stop it, whenever I see another dog with a ball Vincent goes straight on the lead, but more often than not he sees it first and is gone!  arrgh!


----------



## Cupcakejo (May 21, 2012)

Sounds like Vincent should join the England team!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine aren't ball obsessed but I know cocker spaniels that are. Perhaps you should take your own ball with you on walks so that he won't be distracted by other people's? 
I call mine to me with a treat when ever I see groups of children in the park or woods as children often scream and run away if they aren't familiar with dogs and that's exactly what gets mine jumping up at them.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well im having a little chuckle here sorry i know it must of been frustrating for you.

Bless him ,i think sometimes because they look grown up we expect them to behave that way and 9 times out of 10 they do.

Buddy's obsession is with dogs !!! so he will just shoot off after any dog he sees.

At least now you know what to do if ever in that situation again (pop his lead on).Prehaps take his favourite ball with you on walks?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think we've all had a bad walk at some point or other. Don't worry to much about it. I find the best solution is to get back out there as soon as possible. 

Go somewhere where there are not too many distractions. Take lots of high value treats and do really basic recall. Maybe even try taking a football and try a few Leave commands, rewarding any slight success and building upon this.

Good luck and don't worry too much


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

You cannot stop him it is adolesence! One minute they are the cutest thing ever the next the dog from hell! Hattie set off after a cat this morning fortunatley traffic was quiet and she soon came back but it could have been so much worse! The teenage phase can last for a year apparently! I think it is back to basics and do not trust your dog to behave at all! Hopefully all will be right in the end !


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Ruth .. I feel your frustration with this situation ... I bet Vincent is back in your good books and out of the dogs house   just too cute to be cross with for long ...

I have been trying to get Fudge used to the lead ... it you could say it is going very badly wrong, we have yelping, squeaking, dragging and lead biting .. I even tried a bit of umbilical training today ... what a nightmare it was ... My big girls were out with hubby on a lovely walk and thought this is a special time for Pudding and I .. well she was less impressed ... see we all have poo nightmare at times ...


----------



## KateC (Jun 24, 2012)

Been there. Dragon Flies are our nemesis - Seriously. Thacher will chase them into the lake with out knowing the lake was there. I was unaware of this trait when he came to my home a few months ago. As I live between two lakes in the land of dragon flies, this was an immense safety hazard. 

While I was pulling him from his floundering state in the lake, a rower stopped to assist. This gentleman further explained that he runs hounds and that he thought an hour or two with his dogs would help "enlighten" my cockapoo. I had not set my ideology where hounds are concerned, so I accepted the man's offer. A week later, I watched Thatcher's black noggin bounce into the largest play-date I could have imagined before being instructed to "come back in an hour or so.". I was back in two. I have no clue why playing about with a bunch of dogs or hanging out with that young man would help curb Thatcher's straying tendencies; I do know that it did. Since that day, he has chased dragon flies only as long as I allow. When I say, "come" he runs to my side wagging his tail. It is a happy perplexity. 

Perhaps, an hour or two with a loud mob of hounds would be of assistance to your pup as well . . . At the very least, you would gain another story to share about the box.


One of the two lakes which were a daily hazard. 









Shot of Thatcher taking off with the lead trailing behind him (photo by neighbor).


----------



## JacobLoveCockapoo (Jun 24, 2012)

Evan is a terrible walker in general (its my fault, I didn't train him well) if he see's anything he runs off. :/


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh dear your Vincent reminds me of Eddie and his complete fascination with footballs, like you walking off normally does the trick but we are having a few problems with him ignoring us at the moment, you can almost see the look of devilment as he gets some idea in his head and you just know there is going to be trouble.My biggest worry at the moment is a group of nursery children with a football in the park, to be honest I'm not finding it very relaxing walking him at the moment as I dont entirely feel sure that I can get him back very easily when he wants to do his own thing but I guess its just a phase that will pass.The thing with cockapoos is that most people seem to find it very amusing when they misbehave so I guess it could be worse, and you did get Vincent back, I've known people with beagles and terriers whose dogs go missing for hours.Hope the difficult phase passes without too many incidents


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Ruth, yes totally understand your frustration. Obi loves chasing and stealing footballs too. He's actually very good at controlling the ball and most people find it very amusing and encourage him but his obsession is so bad that I have to avoid parks when there is a football match going on  I'm always vigilant on walks where there might be kids kicking a ball around and I do my best to recall and pop his lead on. I do get caught out sometimes and then I have to try and retrieve the ball for the kids while they laugh their heads off . Not sure he will ever loose his fascination with footballs. It definitely stems from lots of football play in the garden with my 7 year old son. Obi actually tackles him for the ball and heads towards the goal. He is without doubt the best keeper though


----------



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

I feel your pain!

Rigby loves balls and always joins in on random games. Generally though he comes when called- however when there are birds around I have no chance- he frightened me to death the other day, chasing birds COMPLETELY ignored me and ran dangerously close to a road. I am now super nervous on walks as he'd never done anything like this before.

xx


----------

